

Who are North Korea’s 13 Twitter friends? - nbsymr
http://www.reviewmylife.co.uk/blog/2010/10/07/north-korea-13-twitter-friends/
Who are the 13 Twitter users that North Korea has chosen to follow using their official uriminzok Twitter account?
======
buddydvd
If I recall correctly, authorizing TwitPic makes you automatically follow
@TwitPic and @noaheverett.

~~~
StavrosK
This is interesting. How do people feel about this forced following?

------
fizx
Note that it's not a verified account.

~~~
nbsymr
The account's authenticity is confirmed by the BBC -
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-11007825>

~~~
martey
Your linked article is not really a "confirmation": the BBC talked to a
professor from Tufts University who says that the government is behind the
account. Alternatively, Forbes talked to Alejandro Cao de Benos (a Spaniard
who runs the "Korean Friendship Association":
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alejandro_Cao_de_Benos_de_Les_y...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alejandro_Cao_de_Benos_de_Les_y_P%C3%A9rez)
), who claimed that the government has nothing to do with it:
[http://blogs.forbes.com/taylorbuley/2010/08/23/north-
korea-t...](http://blogs.forbes.com/taylorbuley/2010/08/23/north-korea-tells-
forbes-that-its-not-using-twitter-facebook-or-youtube/)

I think the most that we can say is that the evidence is inconclusive.

------
CitizenKane
While is hasn't been verified, it has certainly fallen afoul of South Korean
censors. I'm currently staying in Korea and I'm greeted with this
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/295167/warning.png> I'd say there is a decent chance
that this is real.

------
aberkowitz
First CNN Turns twitter into national news, now we try and make Twitter
international news?

This article says nothing useful about North Korea except that they like
people with similar interests (surprise).

------
rms
The last North Korean Twitter account to get social media attention was fake,
why wouldn't this one be?

They don't have the internet in North Korea.

------
tinybit
Would be funny to see all the world politicians befriend each other on social
networks - world peace!?

~~~
joshu
All the museums are friends! <http://twitter.com/smithsonian>

~~~
Tichy
And all the cats: <http://twitter.com/Mulder_Cat> (random cat from search
results).

I found it really funny when I discovered those animal subsets of Twitter.

------
nhebb
I wonder if Alec Baldwin and the other members of the Film Actors Guild feel
slighted at being passed over?

